# What is a PLL?



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## srinivas bakki (May 3, 2006)

hi,
   thanks for that article. iam a software engineer wanting to know how the PLL comes in the picture of the processor. i mean the CPU is running at certain clock which is not this PLL though, am i right? and these PLLs are used to generate clock for the peripherals ?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2006)

And I just thought PLL stood for Clipper Prelinked Library file extension....how stupid could I be!!  then again, I am a software not hardware man!


----------

